# Finish for end grain chopping boards



## Shedman (7 Apr 2004)

Can anyone give me some advice as to what to finish an end grain chopping board with. I thought of using vegetable oil, being food based, but think this might go rancid after a while. Any suggestions??


----------



## Aragorn (7 Apr 2004)

Finishing oil is ideal for this purpose. It is safe to use on chopping boards. Give it lots of coats and leave it several days to cure after the last coat.

A


----------



## Shedman (7 Apr 2004)

Thanks. Next question is where do I get it from??


----------



## Anonymous (7 Apr 2004)

the "officially" supplied oil with our end grain chopping block ran out and we were advised by the kitchen suppliers to use light vegetable oil which we've been doing now for a few years - we give it a top up coat every few months and haven't seen anything too revolting growing on it...

It also came with a plastic brillo pad type thingy with a wooden back handle to help work the oil into the grain which seemed to work pretty well - I dare say a non-stick pan scourer would do the same thing, and I've seen mention of using plastic scouring pads on some makes of danish oil for applying the final coat


----------



## cambournepete (7 Apr 2004)

I too use vegetable oil and it seems fine.

I believe organoil (from axminster and probably others) is suitable for boards.


----------

